# lower profile oilpan...



## draggin95niss (Dec 19, 2007)

i have a 89 2door 2wd pathy im sfbd'ing and the oilpan on the vg30 hangs pretty low, i was wondering if there is a pan and pickup like from a car that is a lower profile that will swap over? if i have to modify it i will but justrying to avoid cuttin it up...thanx in advance...


----------

